# schools in Torrox



## isabellasharon (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi 

I AM LOOKING TO PUT MY 8 YR OLD Daughter INTO A PRIMARY SCHOOL IN TORROX , IDEALLY TORROX COSTA , BUT JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE CAN POINT ME TO THE BETTER SCHOOLS IN THIS AREA ???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

isabellasharon said:


> Hi
> 
> I AM LOOKING TO PUT MY 8 YR OLD Daughter INTO A PRIMARY SCHOOL IN TORROX , IDEALLY TORROX COSTA , BUT JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE CAN POINT ME TO THE BETTER SCHOOLS IN THIS AREA ???


:welcome:

the way it usually works, is you go to the education department at the town hall & they allocate a place based upon where you live, & if there are places

that would be the best place to start



PS - could you turn your caps lock off please


----------



## isabellasharon (Apr 7, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> the way it usually works, is you go to the education department at the town hall & they allocate a place based upon where you live, & if there are places
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks 

Yes I already live in Spain but am looking to get a better education for my child so am aware that there are 4 schools in Torrox ,was really wanting some feedback
on the better ones


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

I know the primary school in Torrox Pueblo is very good . Do not know about the costa though.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Does your daughter speak Spanish well? If so, the school in Torrox Pueblo is one of the best in Southern Spain. Our son is in the infantile part and will be in the primary in under two years time. We know the head teacher and he is excellent as are all the other teachers.


----------

